# Alfie



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics of Alfie our Ragdoll boy who has matured into a rather large Ragdoll


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Blimey Chris - he must be catching up with Ozzy  What do you feed them on? He is a gorgeous boy :001_tt1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Blimey Chris - he must be catching up with Ozzy  What do you feed them on? He is a gorgeous boy :001_tt1:


Hi Lynn, he's not been weighed for a while but he sure is a heavy lad lol...they sure do love their grub..........Chris.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

he's huge ..... so pretty too


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gawd he looks a bit on the small side. what a beautiful boy I want


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he sure does look heavy, but very very handsome.,,_


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure I could put up with him on my lap for a long period of time  Handsome fella! :001_wub:


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

he is a stunner for sure! love his colourin ghis size everything... what a handsome boy! :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Another lovely raggie so laid back. Are any of your raggies small chris?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Plenty of room on my sofa for Alfie, he a beaut!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

...and a real _cool _dude! :thumbup1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is lovely Chris - liking that ear set (and everything else!).


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

raggs said:


>


He is clearly saying 'Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'm gorgeous...I know' in this one!

He's enormous and beautiful!


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

I love him! He looks like he could be the dad of one of my boys.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> Another lovely raggie so laid back. Are any of your raggies small chris?


Hi Jen, Meighan is the small one of the bunch, but shes the boss lol, Charlie is almost as big as Alfie and Oliver is just a little smaller.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely big boy! :laugh:


----------

